# taurus 66 scope mounts



## scooter079 (Feb 24, 2010)

i just purchased a 1987 taurus model 66 .357 from a friend and would really like to start working on it for gun season next year does anyone know where i can find scope mounts for it im haveing a really hard time doing so


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Don't know, but you might have better luck looking for a mount for a S&W K frame. The Taurus 66 is the same size (and a dead ringer for the S&W model 66).


----------

